# What do you think of my 2yr old colt?



## Hayley~Diaz (Nov 6, 2011)

Heres my 'just turned 2' colt. He is 36" or so. What do you guys think of him? Im planning to show him in March, where should I improve him on? I plan to bring him in condition gradually. I am going to eventually have him swimming, and hill walking. Im not going to lunge him though because of his age. His feed is a mix of lucerne chaff, NRM assett (a feed for young horses), Dunstan Show conditioner, coat and colour supplement, apple cider vinegar, salt, and linseed oil. He will be locked up during the day.

In the photos he is a bit stretched too.


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Nov 7, 2011)

He looks like he has a very sweet face-- and I love that blue eye.


----------



## Mona (Nov 7, 2011)

Very PRETTY!


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 7, 2011)

He is handsome.


----------



## markadoodle (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi there!I think he is a very nice looking guy and I like his head!At 2 years **I** would start round penning him &/or lunging him. He looks to be in fairly good shape - doesn't have an overly large gut or fatty neck.I think hill work would be very good for him, along with backing exercises... (it improves topline)"As with all animals, your horse’s rear muscles are active when he is backing up, all the more so if he lowers his head when doing so. Training your horse to back up keeping his head down has two benefits:

1.	it improves the topline;

2.	horses relax when their heads are held low."

"When your horse finally gets the hang of walking backward with head held low, get him to do it for at least a 100 steps a day. This way, you will help him build up the muscles in his neck, back and hindquarters that affect his topline. Generally speaking, you should see positive results within 2 weeks of starting this exercise, no matter how recalcitrant he is."


----------



## Hayley~Diaz (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey thanks. I done his first hill work today. Jeezz I am tired. There were a few in-season mares, so my arm got a great work out while he pranced about. Thanks for telling me about the backing up technique. I never thought about reversing a horse as a building exercise.



markadoodle said:


> Hi there!I think he is a very nice looking guy and I like his head!At 2 years **I** would start round penning him &/or lunging him. He looks to be in fairly good shape - doesn't have an overly large gut or fatty neck.I think hill work would be very good for him, along with backing exercises... (it improves topline)"As with all animals, your horse's rear muscles are active when he is backing up, all the more so if he lowers his head when doing so. Training your horse to back up keeping his head down has two benefits:
> 
> 1.	it improves the topline;
> 
> ...


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 7, 2011)

I like your boy.



I think he shows overall balance and seems square. He head has a pleasant look and he has a kind eye. To me, he looks very mature for his age. I would probably work on his neck with a throatlatch sweat with a larger neck sweat over it. I'd get a large one that goes as far down toward his shoulder as you can get. Good luck with him. I think you will enjoy showing him.


----------



## Minimor (Nov 7, 2011)

I disagree with backing as a method of conditioning. Horses that are backed a lot have a tendency to develop a big bubble butt. Maybe some people like the look, but I sure don't.

I would free longe in a larger corral--that way he's not constantly circling like he would on the longe line or in a round pen (one is as bad as the other for a young horse IMO) and you get to practice extensions going down the long sides of the corral. Long trotting--proper trotting, engaging the hindquarters, NOT scurrying along in a short, quick striding trot!--will muscle the hindquarters very nicely.


----------



## Hayley~Diaz (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey thanks for your advice.



Minimor said:


> I disagree with backing as a method of conditioning. Horses that are backed a lot have a tendency to develop a big bubble butt. Maybe some people like the look, but I sure don't.
> 
> I would free longe in a larger corral--that way he's not constantly circling like he would on the longe line or in a round pen (one is as bad as the other for a young horse IMO) and you get to practice extensions going down the long sides of the corral. Long trotting--proper trotting, engaging the hindquarters, NOT scurrying along in a short, quick striding trot!--will muscle the hindquarters very nicely.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 9, 2011)

He's very striking! Love that blue eye.





I'm another who doesn't like circling a yearling or two year old very much. May I ask why you're planning on "locking him up" during the day? Most young colts if given enough turnout and fed properly will exercise themselves and require little artificial conditioning. He does look rather mature for his age so he'll probably need sweats to look his best.

Backing them up will certainly build muscle but it may also build resentment and joint problems in such large quantities. Horses simply don't think "backwards" naturally! You'd be better off with straight-line hill work, free-lunging and walking and trotting him over lines of raised poles to build chest, topline and underline.

Leia


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Nov 9, 2011)

markadoodle said:


> Hi there!I think he is a very nice looking guy and I like his head!At 2 years **I** would start round penning him &/or lunging him. He looks to be in fairly good shape - doesn't have an overly large gut or fatty neck.I think hill work would be very good for him, along with backing exercises... (it improves topline)"As with all animals, your horse’s rear muscles are active when he is backing up, all the more so if he lowers his head when doing so. Training your horse to back up keeping his head down has two benefits:
> 
> 1.	it improves the topline;
> 
> ...


I agree with everything here. Backing not only helps with conditioning but it also brings out a more respectful horse. He is a pretty boy.


----------



## WillowDust (Nov 16, 2011)

I think he's stunning!


----------



## Hayley~Diaz (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey, hes stabled during the day because he has far enough grass during the night and during the day when there is obviously more sugar (which he doesn't need), he is locked up. I have known with young horses who have too much sugar in their diet they can get swollen knees which isnt nice. He also likes being in during the day because it is very hot outside and he can keep cool. He spends alot of his time lying down too cause he is quite comfortable in there.



hobbyhorse23 said:


> He's very striking! Love that blue eye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

